# PCI: unable to reserve mem region

## Ayer Killing Spree

what this means?

Jan 10 02:14:33 PCI: Unable to reserve mem region #2:8000000@f0000000 for device 0000:01:00.0

Jan 10 02:14:33 nvidiafb: cannot request PCI regions

Jan 10 02:14:33 nvidia: modules license 'NVIDIA' taints the kernel

and sometimes my gentoo hangs

the screen is ok, the programs stay running, still works

but i can't click anywere, my mouse cursor still moves, but it don't change the cursor anymore, don't focus, don't click

and my keyboard stops too, the leds (Num, Caps, Scroll Lock) doesn't turn on or off anymore too

somebody can help me?

sorry my english

----------

## coolsnowmen

are you using the nvidia frame buffer along side the official nvidia kernel modules (probably from the nvidia-drivers package)

by nvidia framebuffer I mean

 Symbol: FB_NVIDIA 

  │ Prompt: nVidia Framebuffer Support

  │   Defined at drivers/video/Kconfig:656

  │   Location:  

  │     -> Device Drivers

  │       -> Graphics support

----------

